# johnson outboard 115 motor



## Scootaboot (Dec 5, 2011)

suddenly on the weekend we went thro twice as much fuel as usual,
no leaks,ran ok but were lucky to get back to shore,
any ideas ?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Scootaboot


Start the motor and pull the spark plug wires one-by-one to isolate which bank is giving you a problem. There could be debris that is trapped inside carburetor floats flooding out the engine. Check your fuel filter.


----------



## Scootaboot (Dec 5, 2011)

octaneman said:


> Hi Scootaboot
> 
> 
> Start the motor and pull the spark plug wires one-by-one to isolate which bank is giving you a problem. There could be debris that is trapped inside carburetor floats flooding out the engine. Check your fuel filter.


 
Ok,thanks have ran it with cover off,can not see any flooding,i think it just burnt it,there's a little rotatable lever on top of the choke solenoid(?)
it was part way around,i've moved it back to the detent position,could this do it ?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

If the choke was always on while running, the motor will definitely burn more fuel than normal.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

If it's a small red lever, yes, as thats the manual lever for primer enrichener solenoid. If memory is correct it's off when the lever is parallel to the body of the solenoid. It should have never idled at all, unless it was cold out, like 40F and below.


----------



## Scootaboot (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok K2,sounds like that could have been my problem,not sur how the little "red" lever got part way around as the top had not been off,it also seemed to run ok but i'll give it a try this weekend,THANKS


----------

